# New training jump



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

So a few of you may know of the jumping issues I've had. Art started me with the idea and a few other friends helped me implement it. The new training jump and program has really turned things around! Back up to 35 inches with a 12 inch spread like it's a piece of cake. Thank God, Cues is 100% again and loving training! I'm soooo looking forward to the fall!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Works wonderfully!!! Your's is a bit fancier than my set up which was done with all PVC.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

lhczth said:


> Works wonderfully!!! Your's is a bit fancier than my set up which was done with all PVC.


I have a PVC jump as well. She understood not hitting the rails with it, but that didn't translate to the solid jump. I love this, because gives provides the benefits of both jumps at the same time. It was very easy to refab my current solid jump like this. I wanted to post it in case it could help someone else as well.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My extensions are made of PVC. I attach it to our solid club jump.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I am happy to see that it is working well for you.


----------



## Opra (Aug 23, 2012)

cindy_s said:


> So a few of you may know of the jumping issues I've had. Art started me with the idea and a few other friends helped me implement it. The new training jump and program has really turned things around! Back up to 35 inches with a 12 inch spread like it's a piece of cake. Thank God, Cues is 100% again and loving training! I'm soooo looking forward to the fall!


Where can I get these parts, are they "hand made" or store bought?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Very cool idea!! One question- because this is used only for obedience, and because the dog is approaching the jump directly on, is there no fear of the dog poking their eyes on the shelf brackets sticking out? They look kind of pointy. Then again, I'm used to agility where the dog can approach from any angle. This is probably not a concern for this type of jump and the usage of the jump.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This setup does not really work for how I train (and often go back and condition) Nikon's jumping but for what I've seen most SchH people do, it wouldn't be a problem. I started using this tool with Pan for his retrieve.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When I started I had the dogs learn to launch off their rears from right in front of the jump slowly working my way up in jump height. Donovan could actually do a full meter from a sit. Then I dropped the jump back down and started all over again with the oxer set up. They already knew how to work off the rear and then this taught them to be careful (the cross poles I use are very light) and also to learn to round themselves over the jump even in high drive. I had a horrible time with Vala so I needed something that would make them think and work on muscle memory. Deja can clear mine at over a meter in height with a 2 plus foot spread and still be several inches above the jump. She jumps this way consistently now even without the extras and when in drive. 

I saw a set up like this used in Germany. They had it set up at full height with a meter spread and that dog was a foot over the top of the jump. Theirs was made of metal with light weight aluminum poles. Mine is made of PVC (cheaper and I could build it myself).


----------

